# Halloween in New Orleans & places to stay in the French Quarter



## observe50 (Sep 14, 2011)

I am thinking about going to New Orleans for my next vacation, I want to stay in the French Quarter to experience all it has to offer. 

I see RCI has a few places listed, two being LaPension and the other The Quarter House....I see that LaPension is under construction for repair and is to be done by Mardi Gras time in Feb.

I would be thankful for any advice, opinions and thoughts.

I thinking of going for Halloween next year.


----------



## observe50 (Sep 14, 2011)

I believe I posted this in the wrong location I don't know how to re-locate any help would be much appreciated



[moved to Central U.S. forum]


----------



## ronparise (Sep 14, 2011)

The two places you mention consistantly get the best reviews, . The Quarter House has a courtyard and and pool and is pet friendly, , La Pension has two roof top hot tubs, no courtyard

Halloween is a very busy weekend in New Orleans, and there are only a few timeshare properties in or near the French Quarter; so reserve early. 

Other properties you might consider, are Wyndhams La Belle Maison and Avenue Plaza. La Belle Maison is in the Warehouse District, (walk to the French Quarter), and is brand new. Avenue Plaza is in the Garden District but the historic Saint Charles StreetCar stops right in front putting the French Quarter just 10 minutes away..Also consider that there is a haunted house on the grounds...perfect for Halloween..Avenue Plaza also has the best parking deal in town...$12 a day valet parking


----------



## observe50 (Sep 14, 2011)

I am going to have to look up the other places you mentioned, thank you. I figured it would be a busy time so as soon as I see something available on the RCI site I better book.

I do want to stay in the French Quarter but I also want the best my timeshare has to offer for the money I put out. I believe I have to get into my research mode and all pro's and con's on the resorts are very welcome.

Thank you again for taking the time to leave a message for me.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 14, 2011)

I sent a PM to swift to move this thread to the USA - Central board.

You'll get more looks there and maybe more feedback too!


----------



## swift (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi all   Rick, I sent your message to Steve who is the current Moderator.


----------



## observe50 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you, I realized what I did after I posted and didn't know how to change it.


----------



## funtime (Sep 16, 2011)

Having been in NO for a convention at the same time as the Essence festival, I would not make staying in the French Quarter a criterion.  It was absolutely gridlock crazy in the Quarter.  It is easy to get down there and you might like to escape the madness after a night or two.   I have a one bedroom at Avenue Plaza and although I did not stay there, I would definately chose that or the warehouse district over the French Quarter.  I  just  think it would be more fun to be outside the quarter and go down there when you want to party.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 16, 2011)

funtime said:


> Having been in NO for a convention at the same time as the Essence festival, I would not make staying in the French Quarter a criterion.  It was absolutely gridlock crazy in the Quarter.  It is easy to get down there and you might like to escape the madness after a night or two.   I have a one bedroom at Avenue Plaza and although I did not stay there, I would definately chose that or the warehouse district over the French Quarter.  I  just  think it would be more fun to be outside the quarter and go down there when you want to party.



I just grabbed a cancellation for Halloween 2011at La Belle Maison, called my waiting list and had it rented within an hour...Halloween is nuts in the Quarter too...If you party all night and sleep all day, the Quarter would be ok, but if you want a decent nights sleep , walk a few blocks to La belle Maison in the the Warehouse District   or ride the streetcar to the Garden District and Avenue Plaza


----------



## observe50 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you for all your advice, the more I look the more it seems I am reading about the noise and not being able to sleep well right in the Quarter.

I wanted to stay there for the experience but I am reading that the place you mentioned in the Warehouse area is 5 star and has good reviews. If you are near the street car it might be better in the long run.

I have checked RCI and they don't really have anything listed for exchange yet for next year at Halloween.

Thank you all again for all your help I really appreciate your advice.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 20, 2011)

observe50 said:


> Thank you for all your advice, the more I look the more it seems I am reading about the noise and not being able to sleep well right in the Quarter.
> 
> I wanted to stay there for the experience but I am reading that the place you mentioned in the Warehouse area is 5 star and has good reviews. If you are near the street car it might be better in the long run.
> 
> ...



No doubt there are places in the French Quarter where quiet is hard to come by but that is not exclusive to event weeks.  And, it is highly dependent on where you are within a particular resort.

First point.  As with most any major city, there are sirens and truck noises all night.  Partyers may aggravate that but it's not like New Orleans is a haven of tranquility on non-event weeks.

Second point.  We have a 2BR unit in Quarter House fronting on Chartres.  However, the bedrooms are away from the street with two or three brick walls in between.  We don't hear anything.  We have another unit that backs to the alley behind QH and hear garbage trucks every morning.

That said, if serenity is your goal, try Avenue Plaza on St. Charles.  Or go to the mountains.  I don't have a lot of sympathy for folks who go downtown in a major city like New Orleans, known for 24/7 activity, and complain about the noise.  It's like buying a house near the airport and complaining about jet noise.


----------

